# Hercules (The Rock) On Blu-ray/Blu-ray 3D and DVD November 4th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DWAYNE JOHNSON STARS IN THE ROLLICKING,
ACTION-PACKED EPIC
HERCULES



Both the Theatrical and Extended Cut of the Thrilling Adventure Debut on
Blu-ray™ & Blu-ray 3D™ Combo Packs November 4, 2014







HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – “Fast-paced and packed with eye-popping action”
(Elizabeth Weitzman, New York Daily News), Paramount Pictures’ and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures’ wildly entertaining epic adventure HERCULES debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and DVD November 4, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives two weeks early on Digital HD October 21. Global superstar Dwayne Johnson delivers an unforgettable performance as the mighty Hercules in this thrilling story of strength, courage and heroism. When a terrifying new enemy threatens the innocent, Hercules and his fearless team of warriors must lead their army in a battle against overwhelming odds. HERCULES boasts a sensational cast of acclaimed actors including Ian McShane (Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides), Joseph Fiennes (TV’s “American Horror Story”), Rufus Sewell (The Illusionist), and John Hurt (Immortals).

The HERCULES Blu-ray 3D and Blu-ray Combo Packs with Digital HD include both the theatrical version of the film, as well as an extended cut (in 2D only) with exciting new action not seen in theaters. The sets also boast over an hour of in-depth, behind-the-scenes special features including 15 deleted and extended scenes, interviews with the cast and crew, a look at the weapons employed by Hercules and his team, commentary featuring director Brett Ratner and more.

HERCULES Blu-ray Combo Pack

The theatrical version of HERCULES on Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos (7.1 Dolby TrueHD compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Theatrical version in high definition

o Commentary by director Brett Ratner and producer Beau Flynn

· Extended cut in high definition

· Brett Ratner and Dwayne Johnson: An Introduction

· Hercules and his Mercenaries—Delve into the story behind the team assembled by Hercules for his perilous missions and the skills required of them.

· Weapons!—Exploration of the weapons created for the spectacular action scenes, including training with the actors.

· The Bessi Battle—Discover how one of the major action sequences of the film was created with the filmmakers, actors, stunt team, make-up effects and more.

· The Effects of Hercules—A behind-the-scenes look at the film’s spectacular visual effects.

· 15 Deleted/Extended Scenes



DVD

· Theatrical version in standard definition



HERCULES Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack

The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack includes all of the above, as well as a Blu-ray 3D with the theatrical version of the film presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos (7.1 Dolby TrueHD compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. 



The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase include a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 





HERCULES Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The disc includes the theatrical version of the feature film in standard definition.




Paramount Pictures and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures present a Flynn Picture Company production in association with Radical Studios a Brett Ratner film: “Hercules.” Executive produced by
Ross Fanger, Jesse Berger, Peter Berg and Sarah Aubrey. Produced by Beau Flynn, Barry Levine and Brett Ratner. Based on Radical Comics' 'Hercules' by Steve Moore. Screenplay by Ryan J. Condal and
Evan Spiliotopoulos. Directed by Brett Ratner.









HERCULES

Street Date: November 4, 2014 (Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray, DVD and VOD)

October 21, 2014 (Digital)

SRP: $49.99 U.S. (Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack)

$39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 98 minutes (theatrical version)

101 minutes (extended version)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for epic battle sequences, violence, suggestive comments, brief strong language and partial nudity

Canadian Rating: 14A for violence; not recommended for children


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to see you review this film Mike. The trailer seemed interesting.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> I would like to see you review this film Mike. The trailer seemed interesting.


I'll try my best to get ahold of a copy. Already saw its in theaters and it was surprisingly decent


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to know it was decent. I remember watching the one with Lou Ferrigno and even though the effects are cheesy compared to todays standards it will always be a classic.


----------

